# Need some Advice *Update on Pg. 6*



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

Fellow Chi-People,
I need some advice. I know that word has gotten around about Weazle. The more I think about it, the more I've decided that I want to start looking around for another little Chi-buddy  I need some advice on a few things.
1. Should I go Long hair or Short Hair? Do the short haired ones shed more or less than the long haired ones? Are the Short haired ones alot more sensitive to hot and cold than the long haired ones? I want to be able to take my new chi camping with me when I go.

2. Does anyone have any suggestions as to where to look for a new chi? Are there are websites I should check (or avoid)? If anyone wants to make recommendations as to a specific breeder to contact or avoid I'll take that into consideration  I do not want to buy from a petstore or puppy mill. I am looking for suggestions that anyone has. I do not plan on getting another puppy from the person I got Wealze from, because I think that I want a chi that looks different than weazle did (eg... maybe a blue, or brindle chi, or one that has unique markings). I'm not sure whether or not I will find that in my local area, so I'm open to expanding my search if necessary. Also. What questions should I be asking any breeder? My last Chi was gotten through a friend of a friend. 
I will be starting looking around soon. I do not know for sure when I will be getting a new Chi. I should be getting my tax refund soon, as well as my dad has offered to help me out some  However, I don't want to rush things. I want to make sure I find the right chi for me. Any advice would be appreciated. I will definitely keep everyone updated 

Also... I wanted to thank again everyone who has been so supportive of me right now. All your thoughts, and prayers, and well wishes have meant more to me than I can express


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

first off huge hugs from me been and frei!

i'm really glad you have this search to think of.. and i'm sure weaz will be helping you along the way..!!
when we got freia we just went to look and went for whatever felt right 
i know the 'pet quality' and 'bigger' ones are cheaper-- beenie was $300 and is "lilac" (dilluted blue/choc.. fun color!) and freia was $275..
they're short haired and average 12 pounds and are still TINY!
so if size isn't so important it seems to be a good way to save money 
they also don't seem to deal poorly with colder weather or warmer weather.. freia is shedding like crazy but beenie never really has..

i wish i knew someone up there that could help! but i know there's tons of northeasterners here!

i'd deffo say go for blue or 'lilac'.. such gorgeous colors 

hope this helps! 

and best of luck on your quest!!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi Brian Glad you're back :wave: I'm glad you are looking at getting another chi buddy.I have long haired chis and right now they're shedding quite a bit but it's soon to be really hot here in Texas so it's a ggod thing for them.

I can't say much about short haired chis since I've only had these 2.Good Luck in your quest for a new friend


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

hi brian im so happy to hear that you decided to get another chi! 

heres are a couple breeders i really like. they both ship


http://mcgees.homestead.com/puppiesavailable.html

(i got leila from mcgees and her brother from another litter is still available. hes a cute little blue boy and a really good price)

http://susyschihuahuas.com/AvailablePuppies.html


good luck with your search! i havent ever been around long haired chis but usually my chis are fine with a shirt or sweater on. they shed but not much at all. i have heard that long hairs shed less but i dont have any experience with them. :wave:


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

iluvmyvikin said:


> first off huge hugs from me been and frei!
> 
> i'm really glad you have this search to think of.. and i'm sure weaz will be helping you along the way..!!
> when we got freia we just went to look and went for whatever felt right
> ...


I don't care about the size of the chi... It doesn't matter to me about the size. Weazle was CKC registerable (Never got around to it though), but that doesn't matter to me. I doubt that I'd try and breed any chi that I get, so I don't care about pedigree. I just want a healthy happy chi.


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

[/quote]
I don't care about the size of the chi... It doesn't matter to me about the size. Weazle was CKC registerable (Never got around to it though), but that doesn't matter to me. I doubt that I'd try and breed any chi that I get, so I don't care about pedigree. I just want a healthy happy chi.[/quote]

I really like that attitude. Good luck with your search. :wave:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Hey Brian *hugs* nice to hear you're considering a new chi baby I know how hard it is after you lose one to make that decision but I dont regret getting another for a second.

I dont think there's much difference in the coat types it's all about personal preference and considering you can get sweaters etc I cant see how one could get much colder than the other, only difference is longs shed less (and personally I prefer the fuzzies  ) 

If you're considering a blue please please make sure you buy from a breeder who know what they are doing and talking about due to "blue dog disease" or colour dilution alopecia (sp). As for me I am one for papers as I think usually you'll get a better puppy that way only because puppy farmers and bad breeders seem less inclined to register but that isnt always true. 

I really hope you find a new baby and remember you'll know when you find the right one.

Licks from Stitch and Zero to you 

Sarah


----------



## SophiesMom (Oct 14, 2005)

Just wanted to comment about the questions to ask the breeder. Before I got Sophie, I bought Chihuahuas for Dummies, and though you won't need most of the info it provides, it has a few chapters dedicated to choosing a breeder, questions to ask, and how to pick your puppy from the litter (not that you have much choice in a chihuahua litter, lol!). I have a great breeder in Florida, and both my girls came from her, they are CKC, but unfortunately she doesn't ship. Sorry I can't be of more help. To make sure the breeder isn't actually a puppy mil, though, just ask to see their kennels. You'll know it if something isn't right. A good breeder won't have anything to hide, and will be happy you want to see the dogs' living area and parents.

Good luck with your search!


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

nemochi said:


> Hey Brian *hugs* nice to hear you're considering a new chi baby I know how hard it is after you lose one to make that decision but I dont regret getting another for a second.
> 
> I dont think there's much difference in the coat types it's all about personal preference and considering you can get sweaters etc I cant see how one could get much colder than the other, only difference is longs shed less (and personally I prefer the fuzzies  )
> 
> ...


What is color dilution alopecia? I think I've heard that term before, but don't know what it is. Are there any other colors of Chi (such as merles, or brindles, or anything else) that have special health related issues. 

Also.. I keep seeing ads for puppyfind.com and nextdaypets.com? Are they reputable, or should I not look there?


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

I think it manefests itself as permanent hair loss.

In merles you have to watch for the MM combination (merle to merle breeding) as there can be vision/hearing and/or lethal effects. Just be sure to check the parentage. However some merles are "hidden" in that you don't see it in the coat so you may not know unless you check siblings or further back.


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

i think my parents found their new puppy on puppyfind.. if its the one that lists tons of puppies from tons of breeders..
but i guess you go by a breeder by breeder basis


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

GLAD TO HAVE YOU BACK, BRIAN! I was thinking about you just this morning! And I'm really happy that you have decided to find another chi. Sometimes it is the best medicine. GOOD LUCK ON YOUR "QUEST!"


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

Tucker said:


> I think it manefests itself as permanent hair loss.
> 
> In merles you have to watch for the MM combination (merle to merle breeding) as there can be vision/hearing and/or lethal effects. Just be sure to check the parentage. However some merles are "hidden" in that you don't see it in the coat so you may not know unless you check siblings or further back.


Is there anything that a breeder should be doing with the blue colored dogs to avoid the color dilution alopecia? Those have been catching my eyes and I've emailed a breeder about one, so I want to find out what if anything should be done


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Good luck Brian in your search for a chi, you could always have 2, one smooth and one long  
Hope you find one soon. xxxx :wave:


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

http://www.upei.ca/~cidd/Diseases/dermatology/colour dilution alopecia.htm

Here is some info. As I understand it, the only way right now to avoid it all together is no blue breeding. Otherwise, if there is a known affected dog he/she should not be bred. 

For the Merles, this is what I found while researching:
http://members.cox.net/loveschihuahuas/merles.html
"There are some very basic and fundamental things to know when breeding Chihuahuas of any color: All Chihuahuas to be used in a breeding program should be tested for a number of conditions that are known to exist in this special little breed, including patellar luxation, heart murmur, among others. In addition to these tests, breeding stock should be CERF tested annually for any eye problems that may develop (CERF testing puppies as young as possible--prior to 12 weeks--yields the most accurate results for certain eye related problems), and it is highly recommended that dogs with excessive white (especially on the head), piebalds, and any dogs with blue eyes (no matter the color of the dog) be BAER tested for hearing problems (these sight and hearing tests can only be performed by a certified ophthalmologist and neurologist--ask your vet about these important tests!). Once your breeding stock has been cleared, there are a number of other considerations, and one that is of the utmost importance with merles is NEVER breed merle to merle as serious genetic defects in the puppies can occur! To avoid "hidden merles" it is best to avoid breeding merle to light colors, such as fawns, creams, sables, etc. Also, a breeder should inspect all puppies from a merle breeding very carefully at birth (often "hidden" merles have clues to their merle gene that may be very evident at birth but fade over time) and make certain that the dogs they produce are registered correctly in order that there be no question as to whether or not they are a merle"


And with that.. here are the Chihuahua Club of America's findings and mandates:
http://www.chihuahuaclubofamerica.com/merle_statement.htm


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi Brian,

Glad to see that you are considering another Chi, that's wonderful!

Have you considered rescue centres? It might be great to look into it as I know in the states there are a lot of chi rescues, more so than in the UK and just think how wonderful it would be to rescue a chi.

Whatever you decide, I know you will find a perfect chi as indeed you deserve.

Best of luck,

Leena xxx


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

some points here, long haired shed less than short haired, neither do wondrfully with the cold however a sweater on either will cure that, there isnt much in the way sof personality differences however from personal experience ive found the longhiared to have the sweeter temperments.
but every dog is an individual.

to avoid the "blue dog diseise" a breeder would never breed a blue dog to a blue dog...the best and safest bet is to breed 2 dogs carrying the blue geene, while not all the pups in the litter will be blue theres likely hood of at least one blue puppy.
its also usually safe to breed a blue to a dog carrying blue. however a blue to a blue is dangerous.

merle to merle is also dangerous, and theres many breeders who think to get the merle colouration somewhere along the line a dog carrying merle had to be added (probably a doxie) as its a reacent development and they never had merle chihuahuas in the past...so be wary with merle (I LOVE the look, but it can cause alot of health problems)

puppyfind.com often has both good and bad breeders, just make sure to so your reaserch on whatever breeder. i got both my kids form breeders on puppyfind. (follow up on references!)


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Brian! I'm glad that you have decided to start the search for another. I think that Weazle would like you to have a new friend to hang out with.

I highly recommend the breeder that I got Guinness from! I found him on puppyfind.com & she is so nice! He is the greatest puppy! I had him shipped and he had everything he needed in his little crate and the woman makes you feel really comfortable with the whole process. Guinness came out of the crate licking, if that tells you anything!  

She actually has a few puppies available right now. How much are you looking to spend? Her's are around $650 which includes shipping and she takes care of everything. She'll send you TONS of pictures up until the date that you get the pup. 

Let me know if you are interested & I'll give you her info!


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

Courtney said:


> Brian! I'm glad that you have decided to start the search for another. I think that Weazle would like you to have a new friend to hang out with.
> 
> I highly recommend the breeder that I got Guinness from! I found him on puppyfind.com & she is so nice! He is the greatest puppy! I had him shipped and he had everything he needed in his little crate and the woman makes you feel really comfortable with the whole process. Guinness came out of the crate licking, if that tells you anything!
> 
> ...


I'd appreciate it if you give me the info on her  I posted this so that I could get some advice and hopefully a few recommendations on breeders to check out


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

i hope that your search is going well 
any updates??


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

Well... This little guy caught my eye. I'm not sure whether or not I'll be able to get him though.. I'm nervous about having to ship him... so I haven't made a choice as to whether or not i should get him


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Ohhh he's a cute little guy!!
I hope it works out!

(Though if it doesn't, it just means there's another pup out there meant for you!)

Maybe people on here who have had their pups shipped can give you some insight. I think Guinness was shipped.


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

oh my! he is GORGEOUS!
he kind of looks like a mix of been and frei *hehe*
i'd be nervous about having him shipped as well but he is such a handsome little boy! maybe you could talk to the breeder a bit about the shipping and such.. i know my breeder helped me with some uncertainties


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

iluvmyvikin said:


> oh my! he is GORGEOUS!
> *he kind of looks like a mix of been and frei *hehe**
> i'd be nervous about having him shipped as well but he is such a handsome little boy! maybe you could talk to the breeder a bit about the shipping and such.. i know my breeder helped me with some uncertainties


I thought the same thing


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Aww he is a cute little guy! :wink:


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

Well... I just sent an email to the breeder asking for more information on shipping and things like that. I'm going to try and make this happen  I'm definitely a little nervous since I've never had a puppy shipped. However I think he's too cute to pass up. I'll see if it raises any red flags when talking to the lady about shipping, but as long as things continue going good then he will be mine


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Awwww hes a cutie! Hope all goes well, good luck


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

congrats! i hope you get him and that he keeps those pretty eyes! 
beenie had a light emerald green for a long time but now they're gold!

hopefully someone here that's had their baby shipped can tell you how the process works too


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

Awww...thats is one cute puppy. I hope everything works out soon for you with the shipping.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Brian -- how much are you looking at spending? 
My breeder has a few on Puppyfind.com.


----------



## tinalicious (Aug 7, 2004)

Wow! That pup is adorable! I would be nervous about shipping too, but that is just because I've never done it. There are so many people that have their pups shipped that it can't be all bad, you know? Plus there are plenty of people on here that have had their puppies shipped and can definitely talk you through it. Good luck with whatever you choose to do! :wave:


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

I hope this goes well for you an you find a pup asap!! Just dont hesitate to ask lots of questions an go with what your gut tells ya !! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! :wave:


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

any updates? 
this is killing me kippy-kip-kip *hehe* i think it's my form of a soap opera


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Aww what a sweet little puppy  I hope everything works out :wave:


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

iluvmyvikin said:


> any updates?
> this is killing me kippy-kip-kip *hehe* i think it's my form of a soap opera


Now all we need to do is think of a name for it... As the Chi travels... or some such 
I've talked to the breeder several times. Just today she faxed me over a signed contract for him. I will be sending out payment for him tomorrow and if everything goes as it should, He will be flying out to come live with me on saturday  I'm still nervous, although it's not about "can I trust this person" as just being excited and nervous about getting the dog.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:shock: That is great news Brian!! Have you thought of a name for the little guy? I'm so happy for you. :wave:


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

congratulations!! 
i don't know how anyone could say "no" to that lil guy *hehe*
saturday is really not long away! i think i'd be like a little kid waiting for christmas morning until then! 
best of luck to you and your new furbaby!


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

Awww, that's wonderful!!! I can't wait to see more pix


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

How very excited you must be! He us quite the little cutie! Can't wait to see more pics of your furbabe once he arrives! 

Nine - Mommy to Milo


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh great news Congrats on your new baby


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Congratulations Brian...cant wait to see more pics


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

That is so exciting! I am so happy for you, Brian. I can't wait to see more pictures of the little cutie


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Congratulations!!! I can't wait to see more pics of him- he's SO cute!!


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

I'll definitely post more pictures of him once I get him. I can't wait to see him in person. The breeder has told me that he has a really outstanding personality  I'm still stuck for a name for him.. but hopefully something will come to me. He's set to arrive saturday at about 1:36pm. I'm really looking forward to it


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

wow! that's so soon! 
i'm sure once you meet him you'll find a good name for him


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm so glad to hear that you have found a new lil furbaby to Love! I'm wishing you all the luck an hoping that all goes well in having him shipped to you!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

I just now saw this post - Brian, I am so happy that you are getting a new Chi -- and such a cute one, too! :wink: 

Good luck. I hope everything goes smoothly. Can't wait to read more about it on Saturday!!!


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm sooo happy for you...do you have any names you like yet? Maybe we could add to the ones you are already thinking about?


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

Vala said:


> I'm sooo happy for you...do you have any names you like yet? Maybe we could add to the ones you are already thinking about?


I don't know what I want to name him yet. I'm open to suggestions. I posted a topic in the names section... if you have suggestions I'd like to know


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

updates???? Please???? i just saw this post! congrats!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Well Brian I am so glad you have made the choice to get him as he is lovely. Any ideas on a name yet?
Keep us posted and good look and I hope he gets better soon, is he on anibiotics?


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

wow! it's only a few hours!  i bet you can't stand it huh? 
can't wait to hop online later and read all about the little bundle of love! 
good luck!!

ps- u kicked butt in the facts thread


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

iluvmyvikin said:


> wow! it's only a few hours!  i bet you can't stand it huh?
> can't wait to hop online later and read all about the little bundle of love!
> good luck!!
> 
> ps- u kicked butt in the facts thread


Things have gotten delayed in getting him out to me. The vet that he was checked out by found evidence of Giardia in his stool sample. Since that can cause diarreah (sp?) I decided it was best not to have him fly out. I figured that it would be better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

oh no i'm so sorry 
they thought freia had that but she didn't!
i hope the little guy gets better and gets to come home as soon as possible!


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

iluvmyvikin said:


> oh no i'm so sorry
> they thought freia had that but she didn't!
> i hope the little guy gets better and gets to come home as soon as possible!


I'm hoping that next time he goes to the vets he'll be fine. He hasn't had diarreah or other symptoms, so I figure that's a good thing. However I still wasn't sure it was a good idea to fly him in case that flared up midflight. It might have turned out that it would have been completely fine, but after what has happened to me recently, I wasn't willing to take the chance of him arriving sick or worse. I had really been looking forward to meeting him today... however I think it's for the best  I've still been thinking about names and am not sure what I want to call him... but what do you think of Chizilla?


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I hope he checks out good in a few days


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I hope he gets all better soon!! :wink:


----------



## ChicaDee (Dec 3, 2005)

Great to hear you have a pup picked out and awaiting his arrival. 
As for the name in the same theme as you mentioned .. what about Chizel?


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

zil/zilly would be a cute nickname for chizilla 
or herbie for ur like of vw bugs :lol: that might be kinda cute 

i hope he's able to come soon and is as healthy and happy as can be


----------

